# Posted thread doesn't appear



## VilleK. (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi,

I posted a new thread in the Who we are & get togethers -forum but for some reason the thread doesn't appear. I tried to post it again, to log out and log in again, changed the browser from mozilla to explorer but I still havent' been able to figure out why the thread doesn't appear. Any suggestions what to do? Thanks.

-Ville-


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Ville,

Both of your threads are viewable in that forum, so I have deleted the extraneous one. Here is a link to the remaining one:
http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=85170


----------



## VilleK. (Nov 10, 2003)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> Ville,
> 
> Both of your threads are viewable in that forum, so I have deleted the extraneous one. Here is a link to the remaining one:
> http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=85170


Hi,

For some reason I wasn't able to see my posts yesterday but today everything works well again. I don't know how it got solved but I'm glad it did


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

VilleK. said:


> Hi,
> 
> For some reason I wasn't able to see my posts yesterday but today everything works well again. I don't know how it got solved but I'm glad it did


Yesterday night (Finnish time) the forum was experiencing data base problems. 
I had to turn the forum off at 3 AM GMT and run some maintenance.

The forum was re-started at approx. 9:30 AM GMT.


----------

